
Why does Bitcoin is crashing fast? - CryptoDog
Why does Bitcoin is crashing fast?
======
FinlayReynolds
There definitely is a lot of speculation surrounding the future of Bitcoin.
[https://cryptonewstrends.com/](https://cryptonewstrends.com/)

1) There was the hack issue at Binance about a week ago.

2) Google made the alarming decision to ban crytpocurrency related ads

3) The US congress planned to hold a hearing on the impact of cryptocurrency
and ICO’s on the financial market.

All of these happened in a relatively short frame of time.

The cryptocurrency market lacks complex regulations or insulation from shocks
like this. So generally there tends to be frenzy when major news breaks,
especially regarding BTC.

------
Rotdhizon
The current decline is due to Google announcing that they are removing all
cryptocurrency related advertisements.

